# Another New Outbacker



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I noticed a new Outbacker posting on the new 31 Quad 5er and wanted to set up another thread to welcome them.

Welcome, NC Outbacker, to our forum. Hope you enjoy the site and your new rig.

Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard NC Outbacker!!!

That new 31 Quad 5er is a nice layout. We love our 31RQS TT. I'm sure you'll love the new 5er.

Good Luck with the PDI and pickup!!

C-Mac


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome NC!

What Part of NC??


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I bet he's been out here. Everyone else has. I'll bet I've seen 50 in the last month. Of course that's probably because I don't have mine anymore.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best little site in cyberspace, NC Outbacker! action action Time to come out of the shadows and introduce yourself!!!

(nascarcamper, its good to see you again!)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi NC Outbacker action

Welcome to Outbackers! action

Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbckers, NC Outbacker!* action 
We are glad you found us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome

Glad you found us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome NC Outbacker to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Outbacking!!


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm still exploring the site & just happened across this thread. We are located in western NC about 30 minutes south of Asheville. I'm 32 and in the constuction business, about five years now. I just recieved my SC contractors license and will be going for my NC license soon. My wife is 3? and is an RN going on about 12 years now (someone to take care of my daily "battle wounds") You all offer much needed info. I hope to one day offer some advice of my own. We're rookies at camping & still have tricks to learn. This is our second camper since summer '04. Our first was also an Outback ('03 23RS). Look forward to getting to meet fellow Outbackers at the rallies


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Kevin and Christy(NC Outbacker)!!

Happy Outbackin!

C-Mac


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome To Outbackers









Happy camping


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site...My best friend has a cabin in Waynesville....or Waynesboro.....Is that near you?

Enjoy the new outback


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Welcome to the site...My best friend has a cabin in Waynesville....or Waynesboro.....Is that near you?
> 
> Enjoy the new outback


Yeah, we're about an hour from Waynesville, not sure about Waynesboro, it might exists, but I've never heard of the place. We love it here in the mountains, except when it's 90 degrees and 80% humidity


----------

